# Meter lever bypass... When and where is this written?



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a claim I'm trying to help a client out with. Their panel was damaged in a lighting storm and I'm wondering if I have to replace the meter housing too. Insurance company wants proof that the meter housing might need to be done. Can someone show me or tell me where I can find that a meter lever bypass must be added? And under what circumstances?
thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Local AHJ and/or POCO requirements.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Google (insert your power companies name here) blue book. Or standards manual it's sometimes called.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Smileyboy said:


> I have a claim I'm trying to help a client out with. Their panel was damaged in a lighting storm and I'm wondering if I have to replace the meter housing too. Insurance company wants proof that the meter housing might need to be done. Can someone show me or tell me where I can find that a meter lever bypass must be added? And under what circumstances?
> thanks


That is all up to what the POCO wants they usually have their own code book that they will give to you upon request.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lever bypass is a pretty odd requirement for residential settings, but pretty normal for commercial. I agree, that this is a power company specification/rule and is not found in the NEC. Consult your power company's rules book. 

What makes you think the meter can was damaged? Is it visible, or did it meg bad?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Lever bypass is standard here on residential also.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Lever by-pass here is mandatory for all residential meter pans and only (200) amp. rated MP is allowed.. even for a (100) amp. service..

I was told the reason for lever by-pass is so the POCO can swap out the meter without disrupting the power to the customer and shutting off any computers running inside..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Lever by-pass here is mandatory for all residential meter pans and only (200) amp. rated MP is allowed.. even for a (100) amp. service..
> 
> I was told the reason for lever by-pass is so the POCO can swap out the meter without disrupting the power to the customer and shutting off any computers running inside..



Back when they were Edison they required those but the big POCO now does not.:blink:

Go figure..:blink::laughing::blink:


----------

